# Any one notice??



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

We are getting awfully close to Easter...any contests anywhere??


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

egh34 said:


> We are getting awfully close to Easter...any contests anywhere??


Ummm...contests?

I guess I never associated Easter with contests in my mind.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Remember the great Easter Egg search a year ago on this board? It was great!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

egh34 said:


> Remember the great Easter Egg search a year ago on this board? It was great!


That was BN (Before NogDog registered here).


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I like free


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> That was BN (Before NogDog registered here).


How sensible of you not to find Kindleboards until _after_ the egg hunt. I joined right in the middle of it and I thought these people were insane. Of course now I know better.

Oh, wait....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The egg hunt drove some of us insane - we weren't that way to begin with.
(really.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, I think another egg hunt is a fabulous idea. Everyone liked it SO much.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Last year's are still there, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol. Nope.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, too bad.  They were pretty.  You ought to post them next Sunday just to show them off again.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I remember the shame of the egg hunt!

It was great fun for those who actually found eggs - I didn't!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember it quite well. I won the big fat goose-_egg_!!
We need a contest that* I can win*...I know: Guess how many grains of salt on the rim of the Margarita glass?!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sem said:


> Oh, I remember the shame of the egg hunt!
> 
> It was great fun for those who actually found eggs - I didn't!


I think I found 2 or 3. It WAS fun...but I sure as heck wasn't any good at it!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I did find them all, major labor intensive, but I thought loads of fun.  (I didn't win either, but that's OK, it was still fun)


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yup, all the adjectives apply here, fun, infuriating, obsessive, etc! But it was fun!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Heck, I'm a mod and I think I found one egg! LOL.

I'm working on dreaming up another prize winning event. My last was the Top Ten Lists for 2009.

L


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, the anticipation...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The eggs were easy if you knew the secret.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> The eggs were easy if you knew the secret.


Care to elaborate?...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I will say that it surprised me that the mods were having a hard time finding the eggs.
And not because I thought they knew the answer.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . . . . .not being eligible to win, I didn't really look.   I did stumble upon a couple, as I recall. . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't figure the mods were actively looking, but once I figured out the "secret"
it would crack me up when one of them would say they couldn't find them.  I 
never wanted to post anything about it because I didn't want to give away
anything.  
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I did find them all, major labor intensive, but I thought loads of fun. (I didn't win either, but that's OK, it was still fun)


Ditto


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

there was a secret! Oh the pain but I did find them all, the satisfaction
sylvia

I am glad someone won


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I missed it.  Were the eggs hidden in different posts?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, the mods had hidden 12 eggs through out the boards and you had to go thru each, and I do mean each message in each thread in each topic to find the eggs. And then you listed them all and got put in a drawing. Very fun, very frustrating, very labor intensive, but very fun!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> We need a contest that* I can win*...I know: Guess how many grains of salt on the rim of the Margarita glass?!!


Now there's a contest I could get into. lol


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

egh34 said:


> Yes, the mods had hidden 12 eggs through out the boards and you had to go thru each, and I do mean each message in each thread in each topic to find the eggs. And then you listed them all and got put in a drawing. Very fun, very frustrating, very labor intensive, but very fun!


That's a lot of time that could be spent reading a good book


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

angelad said:


> That's a lot of time that could be spent reading a good book


That's true, but we had so much fun looking for them. The Boards were beginning to grow back then and there were more people checking in every day and spending time. The contest was a great way to get to know each other and explore a lot of threads you might not normally visit.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And here it is the wee hours of Easter Sunday, and not an egg in sight... <sniff>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

none in my house either. . . I used the last two to make blueberry muffins for breakfast yesterday. . . .

Betsy has the image files:  when she gets up perhaps she can post them so folks can see what they looked like.  .  .  .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We don't do any of that anymore.
My son and his wife have the egg hunt in their yard and bring the little girls over later (for a while).
Nice kids.
Love family.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Friend's daughter and her little friend colored eggs last night.  
They are about 12/13 range.  It was a very big project for them.
I think they worked on 2 dozen eggs for about 4 hours.  
They were pretty.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a nice big chocolate egg!!!  HA   as if male nurse will think of it


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I was just going to color half a dozen eggs for a very small basket, since DD's dad will be away this week, and she and I just can't get through many hard-boiled eggs.  So then yesterday morning she announced she wanted to to the coloring project with him.  OK, fine.  So they hard-boil and color 18 eggs...    who's going to eat all those??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I LOVE hard boiled eggs. . . .frequently do them even when it's not Easter. . . .I'd totally eat 'em all!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

18 in....  however long they keep?  A week?  I dunno...  I like them too, but that might be pushing it.  Other years we've snacked on a few, and I made egg salad with fresh bread for dinner which used up about eight of them.  But DD won't eat that.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> none in my house either. . . I used the last two to make blueberry muffins for breakfast yesterday. . . .


Well, no Easter Eggs in my house either, but I did use a full dozen real ones making Creme Brulee this morning for our Easter Lunch w/Family.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> 18 in.... however long they keep? A week? I dunno... I like them too, but that might be pushing it. Other years we've snacked on a few, and I made egg salad with fresh bread for dinner which used up about eight of them. But DD won't eat that.


If you keep them refrigerated, they'll be perfectly edible for quite a long time. . .they've been cooked, of course. We'd have them for decor on the day and then they'd be in the fridge from then on. . . . .I think they're better cold anyway. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Define "quite a long time".


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

FOr Anju and anyone else needing some Easter Eggs:





























And Finally, enough chocolate egg for EVERYONE on KB


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome eggs.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Define "quite a long time".




But, seriously. . . .I've had them for up to 2 weeks in the 'fridge with no ill effect. . . .either to the eggs or to those that et 'em. . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

In that case, maybe I'll forgive them for making 18.    

But if we end up in the hospital, I'm blaming you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks B - almost too good looking to eat, well 'cept for the last one  

Susan - just don't send her the hospital bill    I have had hard boiled eggs in the fridge for over a couple of weeks, you'll be ok.  Put 'em in tuna salad, chop up and stuff tomatoes, use in gravy (chopped up i.e. giblet gravy) -


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've learned something new. I didn't know boiled eggs lasted that long.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOVE the egg pictures. Ah, the memories...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> FOr Anju and anyone else needing some Easter Eggs:


Aaawww... that is so nice.

I LOVE boiled eggs and egg salad. Never a waste in this house. I used to love decorating eggs with my kids. We would cut out paper bunny ears and glue them and cotton balls on to make egg bunnies. My son used to love to scribble all around the egg with a white crayon then dip in colors...really cool effect.

Sad mom misses babies...but not enough to want grandchildren; yet.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's a link to one of the old ones..... http://www.kboards.com/kb-egg-hunt-5I5M6.php


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> In that case, maybe I'll forgive them for making 18.
> 
> But if we end up in the hospital, I'm blaming you.


I wouldn't eat them after a week. Also, keep in mind that cooked food really isn't safe at room temperature for more than 2 hours (including the time the eggs are being dyed and are sitting in a basket).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That's interesting.  Sad that the prevalence of salmonella makes it almost a requirement to refrigerate eggs.  I remember buying them at the weekly outdoor markets and just storing them in a basket on the counter  --  it was what everybody did  --  and salmonella was totally unheard of.  I guess sanitary conditions on small farms were better than in the large-scale "egg factories" that our eggs come from now.


----------

